# ? about Ferric Chloride+ Sodium Hydroxide- Redox Reaction ?



## Photobacterium (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a question about this reaction -

FeCl3(aq) + 3NaOH(aq) ==> 3NaCl(aq) + Fe(OH)3 (s)

I have the impression that a medium-strength acid such as Ferric Chloride (if I have the right formula) will tend to oxidize a substance.

Since NaOH is a base, the reaction qualifies as an acid-base reaction.


So, is FeCl3 an oxidizing agent for the NaOH or one of its components ?

Is NaOH a reducing agent for the FeCl3 in this reaction ?


I am working with the general definition that, a redox reaction is one in which the oxidation number of any of the components of any of the reactants is changed.

I thought the FeCl3-NaOH reaction qualified, but maybe not. I am being told by an experienced chemist that this is not a redox reaction.


This is not a refining question, it's a general chemical question. Hope I got the right forum category ! :?:


----------



## butcher (Oct 31, 2012)

I have only studied a small amount of chemistry so take my thought on this in that light, 

I think it would be considered a double replacement reaction, as there is no hydrogen (from an acid) involved to form water in the reaction with the hydroxide.

FeCl3(aq) + 3NaOH(aq) ==> 3NaCl(aq) + Fe(OH)3 (s)

http://misterguch.brinkster.net/6typesofchemicalrxn.html


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 31, 2012)

This is not a redox reaction. As Butcher said it's simple double replacement.

FeCl3 i not an acid, it is a salt. (though a solution of it in water is indeed mildly acidic due to hydrolysis)
It is however used as an oxidizing agents.


----------

